# Sma



## prabha (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi:

Ileal artery is a second order or third order branch of superior mesenteric artery?


----------



## MLS2 (Jul 7, 2010)

according to the physician I work for, Ileal branches are usually 3rd order branches.


----------



## preserene (Jul 7, 2010)

Superior Mesenteric artery emerges directly from Abdominal Aorta (wherein Aorta is not considered the first order in the Vascular Family, just as the arch of aorta does not).

Superior Mesenteric fans out into the spokes or battery of branches from its leftside- they are jejunal, ileal, ileocolic, right colic and middle colic.

As per the CPT Manual- the Superior Mesenteric is the first order, and the Jejunal, ileocolic second order branch of the vascular family. Ileal falls into the same category of the jejunal and ileocolic.
As per my perception, ILEAL BELONGS TO THE SECOND ORDER OF THE VASCULAR FAMILY.

May be people would have included abdominal aorta as the first branch, it is the main parent artery anatomically, though. It is just the same continuation of Arch of Aorta

Could anyone throw more light on this please?
I need to correct my perception if I am wrong.
Thank you


----------



## HNISHA (Jul 29, 2010)

I totally agree with preserene...

Thanks,
Abdul Saleem CPC


----------



## dpeoples (Jul 29, 2010)

prabha said:


> Hi:
> 
> Ileal artery is a second order or third order branch of superior mesenteric artery?



second order according to my charts.

HTH


----------



## preserene (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi Danny and Abdul Saleem,
Thank you very much for your input and I greatly appreciate and it is encouraging. Well, let me take a short break from all of you. I am planning to take my CPC EXAM for the first time!!. I am nervous and I have a lot and loads and loads to prepare and have been left alone with just one whole month.Would I be able to do it???!!  Give me some clues to get through in the first lot.
Thank you,


----------

